# Where do you get your tractor news?



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

For those who follow the industry what magazine, blog, website do you get your information from?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

AgWeb - Get the Latest Agriculture News & Ag Communication Info is a great source for me, even if I don't actually farm per say.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Here. I think there are a couple of other forums, aside from that though I usually get an ear full form the whoever's tractor I'm looking to buy.


----------

